# Meyers Briggs Types if they were cats!



## redsunflower7 (Sep 30, 2013)

Myers Briggs: Cat Edition


----------



## Daniel_James_Maher (Feb 11, 2013)

Ha, that was pretty funny.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

STJs









overcoming stereotypes like a Boss!


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

The ones for ISFJ / ESFJ totally made me LOL. The caption under the latter was priceless.


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

Semi off topic (my forte) but I enjoy invisioning my cats as real people. I once wanted to write stories about my cats if they were humans instead. I typed my cats ISFP and ESFJ. It's pretty strange yeah.

I wonder what types purebreds would be billed under, considering many have distinct personalities. 

Light hearted thread, and I become a serious mofo.


----------



## 777kman (Mar 20, 2015)

The ISTJ example is so accurate !




hoopla said:


> Semi off topic (my forte) but I enjoy invisioning my cats as real people. I once wanted to write stories about my cats if they were humans instead. I typed my cats ISFP and ESFJ. It's pretty strange yeah.


Multiple cats, I can't even imagine the smell!? 
Do you envision them all grown up, sharpening the knives and making threats against you? If it were me I'd take care of eliminating them before they strike! :th_woot:


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

777kman said:


> The ISTJ example is so accurate !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no, I envision them as real people

I've imagined vivid scenarios for both my cats, as well as their appearance and personality

there's a reason they call us "crazy cat ladies"


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

All I can say is aaaahww :3


----------



## northernlady (Mar 18, 2015)

Brilliant!


----------



## WaffleSingSong (Oct 5, 2014)

The ENFP, XSFJ and INTX's made my day XD. Thanks for sharing!

*Edit* And on part 2, the INTP one was absolutely priceless. I love to justify my laziness constantly.


----------

